# Please help me find Sweetie a home - not GR



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My neighbor's lab/boxer pup (about 6 months old), Sweetie came back here two nights ago. His little mama dog had been here since last Wednesday. He took the mama dog back home.

Sweetie ran from him which made him furious. He was going to go get his gun and shoot her since h culdn't catch her. I asked him to please give me time to find her a home. I've got just one more week.

She is sweet. Gets along well with my dogs and is learning to leave the cats alone. She likes the horse pen and ignores the horses.

I'll pay for shots and spaying as soon as I can get an appointment. I'll transport 3 - 4 hours. If no one can take her, can you recommend a rescue I can contact? I'm afraid for her every hour she is here.

Little mama dog looks like Benji and is about 10 - 11 months old. She needs a home too, but he hasn't threatened to shoot her so it is not so desperate I think. 

Update:
I've tried everybody associated with rescues that I know. No takers. They are quick enough to contact me when they want my help, but not so quick when I need their help.

Her picture is under the thread with this same title under the main discussion.

I'm full up with 3 dogs, 5 cats and 2 horses and can't keep her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can contact some of the rescues in the NE states. They may be able to help you. This pup is beautiful!

I know what you mean when one has their wallet open or their car ready to go. Makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I posted Sweetie on the Labrador Retriever Forum:

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/s-c-sweetie-t7359096.html?p=1964575382


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teresa - wish I could help . . . I hope you're able to find him a home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I wasn't fussing about anybody on here about the rescues.

the lady I got my last two goldens from won't call me back. I got both of them from the cherokee county humane society because she called and asked me to since even the GR rescues had turned them down.

The other rescue group is one I have two cats and one dog from. Again, they called and asked me to go get them from 1 - bad home, 2 - boat landing and 3 - gas station. I could so I did. The lady I knew from there is fighting with the lady who runs the rescue. Here's the excuse "The manager won't call me back because she is mad I am friends with so and so"...... Sounds like kindergardeners.:no: Too busy being petty to help me out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Talk about immature-they sure do sound like kindergartners!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I wasn't fussing about anybody on here about the rescues.
> 
> the lady I got my last two goldens from won't call me back. I got both of them from the cherokee county humane society because she called and asked me to since even the GR rescues had turned them down.
> 
> The other rescue group is one I have two cats and one dog from. Again, they called and asked me to go get them from 1 - bad home, 2 - boat landing and 3 - gas station. I could so I did. The lady I knew from there is fighting with the lady who runs the rescue. Here's the excuse "The manager won't call me back because she is mad I am friends with so and so"...... Sounds like kindergardeners.:no: Too busy being petty to help me out.


There is a life in need here and IMHO, yes, it's silly...


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I really hope that she finds a good home. She is such a cute dog and really looks like a sweetie. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Please call your local ASPCA or even the police. if he is threatening to shoot her. That is awful. That is animal cruelty. I wish I knew someone who could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coppers Mom

So glad you got help with this!! Sorry I wasn't around when you needed help yesterday. 

Be sure to keep checking the Lab Forum today in case there are an messages regarding Sweetie.

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/cross-posts-urgents-f60.html

I put my email address on there, in case they need to contact someone. 
__________________


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought I posted here..perhaps there is another thread about this? Please post the petfinder link so I can post on my facebook. Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

MomToMax

There are two threads on here about Sweeite.

Don't think Sweetie has a Petfinder Link, since Coppers Mom has her.

HERE IS THE OTHER ONE:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=79275&highlight=sWEETIE


I am posting most of info I have in a post on Lab Forum here for you and her picture.


Need your help. This Lab/ Boxer Pup, 6 mos. old in S.C. Needs to find a home-came from abusive home!!

Please help me find Sweetie a home - not GR 
My neighbor's lab/boxer pup (about 6 months old), Sweetie came back here two nights ago. His little mama dog had been here since last Wednesday. He took the mama dog back home.

Sweetie ran from him which made him furious. He was going to go get his gun and shoot her since h culdn't catch her. I asked him to please give me time to find her a home. I've got just one more week.

She is sweet. Gets along well with my dogs and is learning to leave the cats alone. She likes the horse pen and ignores the horses.

I'll pay for shots and spaying as soon as I can get an appointment. I'll transport 3 - 4 hours. If no one can take her, can you recommend a rescue I can contact? I'm afraid for her every hour she is here.

Little mama dog looks like Benji and is about 10 - 11 months old. She needs a home too, but he hasn't threatened to shoot her so it is not so desperate I think. 

Update:
I've tried everybody associated with rescues that I know. No takers. They are quick enough to contact me when they want my help, but not so quick when I need their help.


I'm full up with 3 dogs, 5 cats and 2 horses and can't keep her. 
__________________
I've got a limited time that my husband will let her stay. No success with rescues yet. It might end up that I have to take her to the shelter and I swear I'll quit dealing with the pet overpopulation issue if I do. My heart just can't handle it and I can't keep them all. I have 3 dogs, 5 cats and 2 horses that were all strays or unwanted by their owners. I'm going broke taking care of the ones I have and have to draw the line somewhere.

I haven't talked to my neighbor since he came by on Monday night. I don't know what he has done with the little mama dog. I really, really was getting attached to her too.

Sweetie is in my dog room tonight. He won't come here and shoot her, but he might if she goes back home. I think she went back home for a while yesterday, but I believe she stayed here all day today. He and I both have an underground fence and since he just put the collar on her and didn't train her she learned to run through it.

Some things just suck and this is one of them.

*HERE IS SWEETIE'S PIC.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't gotten the acceptance e-mail from petfinders about my ad for Sweetie.
I am waiting to hear from a local rescue that takes dogs to Washington, DC. They seem to be my last hope.
Low country lab rescue send me an e-mail telling me to take her to the shelter and they will contact rescues. They did at least include a contact name at the shelter in case I have to do that.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You are wonderful for doing all you can for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so sorry you are having such a AWFUL time finding Sweetie a home or a rescue.
It's always the same FEW PEOPLE, like you, that try so hard to save them all.
To me, I think Sweetie looks more like a Boxer than a Lab.
Maybe Low Country would contact rescues if she is taken to shelter, but why can't they contact them now to help you?

Did you contact the Boxer Rescues? 

There haven't been any additional posts to my post of Sweetie on Lab Forum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers mom-try this rescue girl on lab forum recommended!!!!!!*

*COPPERS MOM-TRY THIS RESCUE GIRL ON LAB FORUM RECOMMENDED!!!!!!*
06-14-2010, 06:15 PM 
christyw 
Adult Retriever


Join Date: Dec 2009
Location: Greensboro, NC
Posts: 511 
Thanks: 10
Thanked 70 Times in 26 Posts Sweetie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This is a long shot, but there is a very good rescue here in Greensboro that takes in all breeds, and I'm guessing we are 3-4 hours from SC. 
Maybe they would be willing to take Sweetie into their program since your friend is offering financial assistance. Their email is [email protected] and their number is (336) 644-7807. 

I really hope it works out. It is worth a try anyway *
Christy


*WOW!! This rescue sounds great!! It was started after the loss of their 15 year old Golden Retriever!!!
http://www.reddogfarm.com/index.html *


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I wasn't able to contact reddgos yesterday, but I will contact them today.
There is one rescue that might take her. I have to get her vetted first. I asked them to try to get an appointment with the low cost spay/neuter program since they are full for 2 months. That's bad for me, but good for dogs and cats getting "fixed". At least there will be a few less throwaway litters.

This rescue is a little ?????? They get dogs from animal control here mainly and send them to DC for adoption. The county pays them to rescue, foster and transport the dogs and then they charge about &250 for them in DC. Luckydogs rescue I believe. Has anyone heard of them? I can't look a gift horse in the mouth, but it sounds fishy.

Kevin's goldens - I don't seem to be able to e-mail you with an attachment. I'll send a note later(from work) and maybe I can get it to work when you reply.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoppersMom*

CoppersMom

I know of a Lucky Dog rescue in Kennebunkport, ME.

Do try RED DOG FARM. They are right in Greensboro, NC. This rescue was started because of a 15 year old Golden Retriever.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's this one I believe.

http://www.luckydoganimalrescue.org/learn/faq


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coppers Mom

I would keep options open with them, but can you hold onto Sweetie for 2 mos.?

It would be so perfect if the Red Dog Farm would take her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Try doing a Google search on the rescue in question with the keyword complaints. Also be sure to use Alta Vista. If you know someone who is part of the Yahoo groups, they are a good source for references sometimes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

PorchSetter from Lab Forum suggested you contact this rescue for Sweetie:



TERESA:

I am in the Lowcountry and I have had no responses re Sweetie.

The only rescue I am familiar with in the upstate is GROWL. They do very good work. If they have not already been contacted I would advise the person who has the dog to write to them and ask for help. [email protected] 

I think it would be worth a shot. This is their website: http://www.mygrowl.com/

Jo
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Anymore news on a rescue for Sweetie?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I still have not found an adopter or rescue for Sweetie. Sigh.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

So sorry.

Did you contact the Red Dogs Farm?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A rescue took Sweetie on Saturday. She was very scared and initially defensive and growling. She had never been out of the woods and the Wal-mart parking lot completely freaked her out.

Once I turned her over, she completely put her trust in the intake ladies and was giving them kisses before I left.

It was bittersweet. Thank god a rescue took her. the shelter would have labeled her unadoptable because she was so scared.

I'll put her link up once she is on the "adoptable" list. She is scheduled to be spayed and vetted tomorrow.

it is "Lucky dogs" rescue based in Washington, SC. They take a lot of dogs from this area and adopt them in DC. Supposedly there is a demand up there. I sure hope so.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so glad you were able to find a rescue for Sweetie. Looking forward to seeing her pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. I am so happy for her and you. Now I hope she finds her furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so happy for Sweetie and please keep us posted!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Teresa,

That is wonderful new! So glad you didn't hive up on Sweetie, hopefully her next stop is a forever home!


----------

